

What NPR learned from turning its Twitter account from a bot into a human - interpares
http://www.niemanlab.org/2014/05/its-alive-what-npr-learned-from-turning-its-nprnews-twitter-account-from-a-bot-into-a-human/
Main takeaway: humans work best but NPR can&#x27;t use them full-time. Very interesting as I&#x27;ve built a social-media-as-a-service startup based on this premise.[1]<p>--
[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;emphatic.co
======
interpares
Main takeaway: humans work best but even an organization like NPR can't use
them fully. Very interesting to me as a founder of a social media-as-a-service
startup that solves this problem. [1]

\--- [1] [http://emphatic.co](http://emphatic.co)

